# Fitting a new screen into the group head - izzo Pompeii



## Velobee (Oct 24, 2014)

How do I do it?

thanks

Andy


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Carefully use a small flat head screw driver and push the end gently into the lip at the bottom of the shower screen, the gently prize the screen out a little bit using the rest of the group against the screwdriver. Then move round a bit and do it again, and again. It will gradually come down, once its dropped about 5mm you can just pull it off.

You can also try the above but using 2 teaspoons. It's safer than using a screwdriver, but I've never managed to pull it off!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If I were you if you are going to change the screen I'd change the gasket at the same time, and give everything a good scrub up there.

If you need a replacement screen the IMS ones fit perfectly.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

two spoons, either invert the end you eat off so you rise it way. The screwdriver route is fine but more likely to damage it. Luuk at the points where the pf enters the group and use those points initially. The screen should hopefully have a lip on the outside


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Do the spoons first like dfk says.


----------



## Velobee (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks, how do I get the new screen in?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Clean the group properly to get old nasty coffee gunk out

Put the gasket around the shower screen, flanged bit at the top

Gently push the shower screen back onto the group

Get the Portafilter WITHOUT a basket in and lock it into place, this will push the screen up

Now put the basket into the PF and repeat, but stopping at 6 o'clock.

If the PF with basket in does not lock at 6 o'clock then the gasket is worn and needs replacing.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you need to fit a new shower cup (=screen), then fit a new group seal at the same time....minimal extra cost.

If the new seal locks the PF at around 8-9 oclock, then the PF lugs & group head grooves are worn. Just remove the seal & refit with a spacer (card or rubber)


----------



## Velobee (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks - bella barista seems to hold very low stock on parts. Most of the bits folk have suggested seem to be out of stock. Both the screens are damaged, I am expecting new ones but none of the other parts is in stock. It's quite frustrating


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

what parts do you need? There are others besides Bella Barista. CoffeeHit sell parts but can be pricey, Espresso services too although they've sent me defective parts before and then stopped dealing with me when I called them out on it.

I'd strongly recommend fitting the IMS screens instead of the standard ones. Maybe some IMS baskets too.

The gaskets are universal, coffehit have them.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

What about espressotechno, they give good service in my experience. It's the sort of thing they stock.

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've bought a few things from espressotechno and service has been excellent, postage at cost too which is good if you're only buying a couple of wee bits and pieces


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

I got my izzo bits - after much searching from http://www.tudorcoffee.co.uk . They appear to be the importers for izzo as I followed the steps back from bella barista, through another company, to them.


----------

